# Philip Duclos Gearless Hit'n Miss Engine



## Looper7 (Feb 4, 2014)

In 1994 i started this engine got 75% done then change jobs and I didn't have all the fancy equipment to work with. I now have access to the equipment and I'm going to get it done.







Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Looper7 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well it looks like my pushrod is getting stuck I made the pillar shelf slot to .005 to big. And with the spring pulling to one side it gets stuck.  Going to try 2 Springs 1 on each side.
[ame]http://youtu.be/cbrqZZrG2j8[/ame]


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Looper7 (Feb 6, 2014)

It's working with the 2 springs. Now on to the cam for the flame.[ame]http://youtu.be/R7o8ksixNlg[/ame]


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Looper7 (Feb 6, 2014)

Going to use Jan Ridders 1.5 volt spark. Was not Smart enough to make it work with the reed magnet switch. Burned up 2 5 amp switches so I'm going with the 15 amp big ugly




Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Looper7 (Feb 11, 2014)

I machine the cam with .250 The same as the travel of the 15 amp switch then I thought it was way too much so I filed it down to .156 this being my first engine
I don't know if this is right but it looks good to me 






Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Looper7 (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Looper7 (Feb 11, 2014)

This is where I deviate from the print I have The flywheel on the opposite side so that One can see the magic.
I chose this engine at the beginning of my machining Occupation Because making gears scared me. 20 years later I still haven't machined a gear hope to change that in the future.

Using the governor balls from Philip Duclos Victorian engine before soldering I use white out a trick learned from Brian Rupnow. I should've clamped it in place with something that ball sure is hot.

I would like to thank the community for all the information that I've been able to glean from this site and for the inspiring photos

I'm getting excited will have a running engine soon.  next I'm going to work on the arm of the governor.







Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Looper7 (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Looper7 (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Looper7 (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Looper7 (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Looper7 (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks like I might have a paperweight
I lapped the valves with 1000 grit paste. Set the timing. Tried with the carburetor. Then went to the vapor Tank. Get some pops with the drill. I think it's the spark but I don't know.






[ame]http://youtu.be/Pp39hdNUy5E[/ame]



Jeff Hickenlooper


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice build Looper. I'm glad that someone learned something from me.---Brian


----------



## Looper7 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Brian. I enjoyed watching your opposed engine

I have the spark working.  I got some 6kv27p capacitors (blue M&Ms) on eBay.  They make the Spark Hotter.  And I increase my spark gap.  Now I have to overcome friction and rework the flywheel aluminum is not as heavy as steel obviously.  I am confident I will get it running unfortunately I'm going to have to put it on the shelf for little while.  









Jeff Hickenlooper


----------



## Looper7 (Mar 29, 2014)

For now I have bonded some shim stock in the slot to take up some of the gap. Going to have to make a new one it looks pretty bad. When I was taking apart I noticed lots rust in the cylinder and I have some quite a few scratches. Will make a note to put oil in the spark plug hole when I  put it to bed



Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Mar 29, 2014)

Started working on the fly wheel I ended up taking it out of the mill and drilling the holes in the drillpress because my mill Will not running in rapid therefore the pick cycle would not work.


Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Mar 29, 2014)

60 inches of brass equals 2 lbs. 5 oz. trying to take some pictures out shop the lighting's not that great


Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Mar 29, 2014)

Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Mar 29, 2014)

Pressing them in with the drillpress then moving over to the vice and cranking them home


Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Mar 29, 2014)

Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Mar 29, 2014)

Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Mar 29, 2014)

Now the part I don't like three hours standing in front of the 1978 bandit control program three different segments and then dry running them to make sure that I did not fat finger a number.


Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Mar 29, 2014)

On the home stretch now


Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Mar 29, 2014)

Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Mar 29, 2014)

Finish part in the background is the bandit controller this is the most complicated part that I've done on this machine and hopefully the last I ordered three new stepper motors and drivers hoping to go to Mach3 if I can figure out how to make it work


Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Mar 31, 2014)

http://youtu.be/JDe-Ppd7hHw
It is extremely exciting seeing your first internal combustion engine up and running


Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Apr 8, 2014)

Made the toggle





Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Apr 8, 2014)

Put some slots in the toggle bracket for the spring. I think this is a better design because the spring can be longer





Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Apr 8, 2014)

One spring now with the spring up close and tight and the toggle installed to the governor





Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Apr 26, 2014)

First I should clarify that I have zero experience in the electrical field.  having said that I was inspired by Ridders CDI switch and so I have to make one. I fried the circuit not having it grounded very well.  Living in the US and not wanting to spend another $20 on a six dollar part I went in search for an alternative.  I end up with the Home Depot flyswatter sapper with the coil from a different gas lighter. See link
http://bit.ly/1fwpRoR






http://youtu.be/9EphioQIK0o




Jeff


----------



## Looper7 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry for the slow build.  Over the last four months I have doubled my income in overtime hours leaving precious few hours for self-indulgent midlife crisis hobby time.
Here is a video of my engine running with the Home Depot flyswatter circuit.  The governor arm a little short so it clacks a lot but it still holds the exhaust valve open.  This video is in focus and the real treat is you don't have to listen to me.  Thanks for watching.

http://youtu.be/lddlInbPduU

Just the gas tank and the electrical to clean up and I can call this finished.


Jeff Hickenlooper


----------



## Looper7 (May 3, 2014)

This is where my journey begins.  Back in December removing from closet and cleaning 19 years of dust accumulated it was time to finish this engine I first had to find the name of the engine and where to buy the blueprints which led me to HMEM.  When I started this project I had a year and a half apprentice time as a machinist.  When a machine was available My boss would let me stay after work and do what I could one piece part at a time.  I missed the shelf of material for G parts and the ability to anodize and black oxidize my parts with a batch of job shop stuff.  After leaving the Job Shop environment  I went into the composite field and it would take another 14 years before I was able to start accumulating machinery of my own.





Okay here it is was a long journey for me.  I have now earned a place on the wife's bookshelf.  It feels so good to have it done.  I've learned a lot along the way I have to say the hardest thing for me was the electrical.  I can't tell you how many times I electrocuted myself.  It was good for me to have a place to show my work and to have some accountability so thank you





Jeff Hickenlooper


----------



## idahoan (May 3, 2014)

It turned out real nice Jeff,

Way to stick with it.

Dave


----------



## Looper7 (May 5, 2014)

Okay I need help CDI fry again I'm ready to give up big ugly switch buy a commercial CDI.  What should I get?






Looking pretty not working




Jeff Hickenlooper


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 5, 2014)

Give Roy Sholl a call at S and S engineering. 419-452-6042  www.cncengines.com


----------



## Looper7 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Brian.  Ordered the buzz CDI.  Can't wait to see it go again


Jeff Hickenlooper


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 6, 2014)

Jeff---Take a minute and explain to me how the "gearless" aspect of this engine works please. I assume that the intake valve is atmospheric, so needs no cam to activate it. Normally, on a 4 stroke engine with a cam, the exhaust valve opens every OTHER stroke, so the cam activating it needs to run at 1/2 the speed of the crankshaft. Without gears to give this 1:2 ratio, how is the exhaust valve opening at the correct time managed?---Brian


----------



## Looper7 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Brian. I failed to mention that it was a four stroke.  The heart of the engine is the exhaust valve pushrod and indexer.  briefly put the up-and-down motion of the rod rotates the indexer located on top of the rod thus activating exhaust valve.  

http://youtu.be/FAJh6SCdwsM

A short 55 second video for those you like me that are more visual.  Thanks for following along


Jeff Hickenlooper


----------



## Looper7 (May 11, 2014)

My diodes showed up before Roy Sholl CDI did.  so I fixed the flyswatter circuit running on it now for three hours will change it out when it quits working.  I do not recommend the flyswatter circuitboard but those who are brave should know that there are two different circuit boards. 
ML-02/HT -- works
MLD06 -- will not work





Moving to finish projects thanks Brian and Dave for your kind words



Jeff Hickenlooper


----------

